# cain sig



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

tried to make a "clean" Cain sig,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn, I like that. It's nice, clean, and very unique. :thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Damn, I like that. It's nice, clean, and very unique. :thumbsup:


Thank you..... hugZ


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice idea, came out quite well! Rather than plain red text did you try clipping masks? That could look quite sick.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Nice idea, came out quite well! Rather than plain red text did you try clipping masks? That could look quite sick.


hm ill try that next time. didnt save the .pds :thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I like it. 

I think it would look pretty neat with a transparent bg instead of the white and the black border.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Composure said:


> I like it.
> 
> I think it would look pretty neat with a transparent bg instead of the white and the black border.


DAIIMN your right. ill fix it up. but as stated i didnt save it so ill have to work a bit.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Not bad bus i like it.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

.....


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I like the idea, nice sig.

The only thing is it's a bit bright on the eyes with the white/red, other than that, it's pretty solid.

Good job.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Not bad bus i like it.


your very good on that orange/red light effect, you got any good tuts on it ?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Lol i don't use Orange or red bud haha .. I use a mixture and add them together.. I know i have a lot with them but its my Trademark ha and it works on most of them..


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Try brushing with a red/orange and set it to overlay above the bg or experiment with other layer settings.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> I like the idea, nice sig.
> 
> *The only thing is it's a bit bright on the eyes with the white/red,* other than that, it's pretty solid.
> 
> Good job.



i sometimes use a marquee tool on the light areas and add some more light with brightness/contras . Normally it gives the impression that the object/figure is sticking a bit out/3Dish. Sometimes it looks good, sometimes it dont :thumbsup:


----------

